# Melatonin



## goob (Aug 11, 2006)

I've heard a few people talk of this being excellent in sorting their sleep problems out.  But whats the scoop on it?  Does it really knock you out like valium or temazapan sort of does or just disengage your brain from overthinking and as a result staying awake? Like a gentle shut down?

At the momment i use OTC stuff like Nytol - (Diphenhydramine Hydrochloride) which i think is an antihistamine, which does work to a certain extent, but I don't know the negatives of this particular product, and would rather take something a bit more natural.

I work shifts, so start times vary wildly, between 4am and 1300pm.  So my sleeping pattern is slightly f*****d to be blunt.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

I use it every night. I don't believe it is a good idea to take any time of the day to fall asleep. From what I have heard you it is best to take it between 10-11 pm, when your body is most naturally suited for using the hormone. Using it at other times could fuck up your sleep cycles. Just reporting what I heard.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Aug 11, 2006)

fufu, i cannot state my resources but I read on forum.bodybuildilng.com on a melatonin thread, a study that it is harmful to human beings(not sure in what way). Which is why I decided to not take it at all.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2006)

Harmful eh? So the body naturally produces a hormone that is harmful to its self?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Harmful eh? So the body naturally produces a hormone that is harmful to its self?



 

Ya know, I forgot all about melatonin until your thread on it Fufu. I used to take it when I had problems falling asleep. Now my problem is staying asleep. Well I picked up a bottle and it has helped me fall asleep as well as stay asleep (at least for alot longer than before). I wouldn't worry about it Dontsurfonmytur.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Ya know, I forgot all about melatonin until your thread on it Fufu. I used to take it when I had problems falling asleep. Now my problem is staying asleep. Well I picked up a bottle and it has helped me fall asleep as well as stay asleep (at least for alot longer than before). I wouldn't worry about it Dontsurfonmytur.



Awesome.  

I'm taking Trouble's advice on melatonin rather than some dude on bb.com.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Awesome.
> 
> I'm taking Trouble's advice on melatonin rather than some dude on bb.com.



Exactly.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 13, 2006)

I tried taking Valarien Root after my bottle of Melatonin was empty, but all the Root did was make me relaxed.  Id lay in my bed completely sedated, but never finding sleep.  Plus, my Root pills smell like real fucking bad socks.

Melatonin works a lot better.  Id take it earlier than 10pm just so I dont drag ass in the morning.  Its affect is odd with me.  Sometimes, I can sleep all night then wake up feeling drained, while at times Ive taken it, Ill fall asleep easily, but wake up during the night.  Sucks.

Only time I took it was when I knew I had to work out in the morning BEFORE work, so I had to use it to fall asleep earlier.

First time I heard about this was from a 60+ year old man.  "You go to bed and take a melatonin and a viagra, youll have one helluva wet dream."


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 14, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> fufu, i cannot state my resources but I read on forum.bodybuildilng.com on a melatonin thread, a study that it is harmful to human beings(not sure in what way). Which is why I decided to not take it at all.


that was probably the stupidest post I've ever seen. Who are you with unnamed resources, G. Gordon Liddy? Stop posting stupid shit.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 14, 2006)

melatonin is amazing.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 15, 2006)

I just bought a 5mg melatonin at walmart.  Wowsers!  Much better than 3mg.  I slept throughout the night with no wake ups and woke up to the alarm, but feeling more refreshed.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 15, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I just bought a 5mg melatonin at walmart.  Wowsers!  Much better than 3mg.  I slept throughout the night with no wake ups and woke up to the alarm, but feeling more refreshed.



Where did you get the Valerian Root?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh Ive seen them more than the melatonin.  WalMart, Kmart, Publix.  I am not sure Id recommend them.  Maybe to someone that took half a melatonin and 1 Root.  Thats in the case, that someone might have problems with melatonin.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 15, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I just bought a 5mg melatonin at walmart.  Wowsers!  Much better than 3mg.  I slept throughout the night with no wake ups and woke up to the alarm, but feeling more refreshed.


wowsers?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 16, 2006)

Sleep Hormone May Affect Sex Organs, Study Finds
Mon Feb 7, 5:01 PM ET Health - Reuters 

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Melatonin, a hormone available in over-the-counter supplements and popped freely by many frequent air travelers, may affect the sex glands, U.S. and Japanese researchers reported on Monday. 

Tests on Japanese quail showed the hormone regulates a sexual pathway believed to be involved in seasonal breeding patterns. 

It is likely to affect human gonads as well, the researchers said. 

"It really amazes me that melatonin is available in any pharmacy," said biologist George Bentley of the University of Washington and the University of California, Berkeley. 

"It is a powerful hormone, and yet people don't realize that it's as 'powerful' as any steroid. I'm sure that many people who take it wouldn't take steroids so glibly," added Bentley, who worked on the study. 

"It could have a multitude of effects on the underlying physiology of an organism, but we know so little about how it interacts with other hormone systems." 

Writing in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences (news - web sites), Bentley and colleagues at Hiroshima University in Japan said they were studying melatonin's effects on a brain hormone called gonadotropin-inhibitory hormone or GnIH. 

They removed all melatonin-producing organs from the birds -- the eyes and the pineal glands -- and found GnIH levels fell. When they gave the birds melatonin, levels of GnIH went back up. 

This is important because GnIH has been found to have the opposite effect to the key hormone that primes the body for sex -- gonadotropin releasing hormone or GnRH. In birds, switching off GnRH causes the gonads -- the testes and ovary -- to shrink as part of the birds' yearly cycle. 

In humans, GnRH brings on puberty. 

Melatonin regulates the sleep-wake cycle in many animals, including humans. It is produced at night by the pineal gland at the base of the brain, bringing on drowsiness. 

Light causes levels to drop, and melatonin pills are often used by travelers to help them sleep through jet lag and by shift workers who have trouble sleeping. 

Bentley said the team has found a gene for a hormone like GnIH in hamsters, and he found evidence of a GnIH gene in the map of the human genome. 

Such a hormone would be important for many species, he said. 

"Reproduction is energetically costly. It takes its toll," Bentley said in a telephone interview. 

"So that is why a lot of animals breed seasonally. They can only afford to do it at certain times of year."


----------



## countryfitness (Aug 17, 2006)

*Valarien Root made hallucinate*



AKIRA said:


> I tried taking Valarien Root after my bottle of Melatonin was empty, but all the Root did was make me relaxed.  Id lay in my bed completely sedated, but never finding sleep.  Plus, my Root pills smell like real fucking bad socks.
> 
> Melatonin works a lot better.  Id take it earlier than 10pm just so I dont drag ass in the morning.  Its affect is odd with me.  Sometimes, I can sleep all night then wake up feeling drained, while at times Ive taken it, Ill fall asleep easily, but wake up during the night.  Sucks.
> 
> ...



Valarien Root made hallucinate

aliens, ghost
nightmares and so-on


----------

